# What brand of battaries do you trust the most?



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

HI guys, I am looking to replace the Battaries on my 2006 F350 Diesel and I would like to hear from you what kind/brand battaries do you trust the most? This morning I went to start my truck and boo the battaries where down, I jumped started it from my small ranger, and my Mechanic told me that because I have too many lights and plow/salter and all that stuff I need to get some high amp battaries, I found some 850 amps at autozone with 8 years warranty for $114 each, and much more the autoparts stors have so many choices and everyone want me to buy thier stuff so I said to my self I ask you guys first.

Thank you for taking time and read.
any input will be appreciated


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

You might want to consider Walmart's top battery. They are yellow, I think MAXX...something. Around $75. Since you have to replace two. They're good about warranty problems. I've had good luck with them in my trucks.


----------



## Stove (Nov 2, 2007)

Interstate 4 meussmileyflag


----------



## nonsense (Dec 27, 2010)

*2 on the interstates


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

Stove;1211752 said:


> Interstate 4 meussmileyflag


I agree, I can't tell you if they are any better but I have had really good luck with them. They are not cheap however.


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

I think I will try to find the interstate brand tomorrow, not sure if I can find it in my neck of the wood. LOL.


----------



## JB1 (Dec 29, 2006)

just depends on which parts place I go in.


----------



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

Ive always had great luck with the Die-hard P-2's in my trucks.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

I have Optima Yellow Top in my 96 7.3powerstroke. Took quite a few cranks the other morning at -5 outside and never even thought about losing power. If they can crank a 7.3 over I think you're 6.0 should be just fine. Pricey batteries though. I paid $160/battery at Sam's Club. Next closest was $214 at Advance Auto


----------



## mule585 (Oct 24, 2010)

I run optimas in all my trucks n love them they always crank got a red and yellow top in every truck


----------



## 01lariat (Feb 29, 2008)

Motorcraft.


----------



## geer hed (Nov 22, 2010)

Around here "Interstate" has become a four letter word. They used to be great batteries but they have gone way down hill. We have been switching all ours to motorcraft. They seem to last the longest and work the best. The Wal-marts are OK if you want a less expensive battery, but I would rather spend the extra for one I know will last and work when I need it most. I have heard a lot of good about the optima's but they will definately leave a hole in your wallet.


----------



## fordsuvparts (Jan 7, 2008)

RAM_ON97;1211769 said:


> I agree, I can't tell you if they are any better but I have had really good luck with them. They are not cheap however.


I just replaced 3, 1-2 year old Deka's with Interstates, and the Deka's cost more than the Interstates did.


----------



## goodlivin33 (Aug 22, 2010)

from what Ive been told only one maybe 2 manufactures of batteries in the entire U.S.?


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

Thank you guys for the info, I went and picked up 2 made by johnson manifactury, and they carry 3 year free replacement warranty and 8 years 1/2 price deal and they got 850c cold and 1000c warm.
thank you all for the info, it is always helpful when we share real experiance together and know more about products.


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

geer hed;1212908 said:


> *Around here "Interstate" has become a four letter word. They used to be great batteries but they have gone way down hill.* We have been switching all ours to motorcraft. They seem to last the longest and work the best. The Wal-marts are OK if you want a less expensive battery, but I would rather spend the extra for one I know will last and work when I need it most. I have heard a lot of good about the optima's but they will definately leave a hole in your wallet.


my mechanic stopped carrying them due to - to many issues. optima's are still good however.

i had to replace mine this weekend and wound up getting a die hard platinum on some good reviews i found here and i couldn't find a optima for my truck in the near by auto suppliers.

so far so good. :salute:


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

goodlivin33;1213179 said:


> from what Ive been told only one maybe 2 manufactures of batteries in the entire U.S.?


I've had people tell me this too. I think Exide is one of the main manufacturers.


----------



## qualitylawn (Feb 7, 2008)

yellow duralast from autozone!


----------



## Puddle of Oil (Sep 20, 2008)

Harris, very dependable.


----------



## mwalsh9152 (Dec 30, 2008)

Exide is one, Johnson Controls is the other main automotive battery manufacturer.


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

mwalsh9152;1213742 said:


> Exide is one, Johnson Controls is the other main automotive battery manufacturer.


That's very cool to know. The heating & cooling guys... I would have never known that. I pulled this from Johnson Controls website.


----------

